# Detailer near Spartanburg



## northeast22 (Jun 9, 2009)

Planning to take delivery of an '18 X3 in early December. I'd like to get the car detailed and clear bra completed before I make the long trek back home.

Does anyone have any solid recommendations on an experienced detailer in the area? I don't mind traveling to get there (maybe 50 miles) for an excellent detailer.

Thanks for the recommendations


----------



## GeorgeT (Jun 22, 2007)

Google is your friend. Here is one nearby: http://www.ecolorsautopaint.com/


----------



## northeast22 (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks that helps!

Was hoping for some personal experience of anyone who might have done this after PC delivery.


----------



## Lanman2012 (Nov 6, 2011)

Check out their reviews on Yelp. There's one from an Esteban V that says he had the clear bra installed after taking delivery of his BMW. You may be able to reach out to him via Yelp to get more feedback on his experience. Also, they say they do all of the work for the BMW Performance Center so you may be able to call the Performance Center and see what they say. That might be a long shot but you never know.


----------



## northeast22 (Jun 9, 2009)

Excellent! I will as the PC folks and let everyone know what they say.


----------

